# Nursing cat - mastitis?



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

The kittens are three weeks old today and mother cat has started acting strange. She was normal last night, alert and happy. Then today she has been acting lethargic and not herself. She hasn't eaten all day. And I don't think she has even cuddled with the kittens or allowed them to nurse. One of her mammary glands has gotten really swollen and kind of hard/solid. 

Some of the kittens started to eat solid food yesterday. I know this is early for weaning but maybe she is just swelling because they are eating less milk now? I just want to make sure I'm not over reacting. 

I called the vet but to get there before they close I need my boyfriend to come home early from work (I am between cars right now). Also this cat used to be feral and trips to the vet are extremely dramatic and stresses her out tons! I definitely don't mind paying for it, I just don't want to be over reacting and take her to be told it's completely normal.

The vet assistant on the phone wouldn't tell me if she thought it necessary to bring her in >:[

Photos (it's the one on the left)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If it feels hard and hot, I'd say it sounds like mastitis. 

A course of antibiotics will help clear it up. Completely untreated it has the chance of abcessing and that's a real mess.

They say that it can be cured naturally but continuing to let the kittens nurse on it (to help unplug it and keep the breast empty of milk) and applying warm compresses.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She should be seen by a vet. As well as possible mastitis, it could also be something else (possibly pyometra?). It's always serious when a nursing queen becomes lethargic, stops eating and doesn't show interest in her kittens.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

3 weeks is a very normal age for kittens to begin eating solids.

Mastitis needs quick vet care as it spreads fast, she needs antibiotics generally for around 10 days. Kittens can become unwell from feeding on the infected nipples, vomiting and diarrhea are the most common symptoms. 
Many girls will lay in a way that doesn't allow the kittens to suckle on infected parts, a warm compress and massaging, along with the antibiotics will help clear it up in a few days.


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

I looked up more about mastitis and it was worrying me, so I did take her to the vet and I'm glad because she was just getting worse the whole way there. Her temperature was high (106 I think) and she was dehydrated. They are keeping her over night on IV with antibiotics, and are going to do blood work. 

I got the kittens some wet food and formula since they won't be able to feed again from Mom for a while, even after she is back.

I can't believe how quickly she went from being active and normal to this  I hope she is okay.


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

I got two of the kittens (OB and Junior) to eat solid food. I tried the bottle but none of them will take it at all. Any tips for getting them to take the bottle? I pored the formula in a dish and one drank it like that. Would that be okay?


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Just keep trying with the bottle. They'll get the hang eventually. It's too early for them to be completely weaned (give it another week or so) but of course continue introducing solid soft food and always offer the bottle. 

I'm glad momma kitty is getting the care she needs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Glad you got her to the vet, as I said mastitis spreads quickly, hope she makes a fast recovery and is home with her kitten soon.

The kittens won't be fully weaned for weeks, it's a process that takes time. You will need to bottle feed them if they won't lap the formula from a dish, I've always found using a needleless syringe easier than a bottle.


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

They said when she does come home the kittens can't nurse from her for 7-10 days because of the antibiotics  I really don't want to seperate them at only three weeks! Can I wrap up her nipples or something so they can't nurse but can get some supervised visit time? The thought of keeping them apart is breaking my heart  </3


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Poor mommy! I am glad you had it taken care of so quickly. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

They should have given her meds safe for nursing cats, if you keep them apart for a week she'll likely dry up

What did they give her?


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> They should have given her meds safe for nursing cats, if you keep them apart for a week she'll likely dry up
> 
> What did they give her?


There is nursing safe meds?? That kind of makes me angry, because they said it was impossible. If it's possible for her to start taking care of the kittens again that would definitely be best! 

They haven't called me to say she was ready to go today. So I don't know what they are sending her home on... I will ask again about nursing safe antibiotics. Do you have names that are nursing safe?


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and I'm not worried about her drying up in the week, because the kittens will really be weaning by then. I just want it to be safe for them together again so she can teach them and make them happy of course!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Clav, doxy, cephalexin are all safe and will treat mastitis. There are meds safe for pregnant and nursing cats, I'd be changing vets if they don't know that basic information.

The kittens will nurse for the entire 12 weeks you have them, just because they eat solids at 3-4 weeks doesn't mean they stop nursing. Weaning is a process that takes time, like human babies.


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

I asked and my vet is concerned that the Mastitis will return and/or get worse if the kittens are allowed to nurse. However, even if I let her dry up for a week or so, won't they just nurse again anyways and the milk will come back?

I'm not sure if this is a good suggestion from my vet or if to let her breast feed again when the mastitis is cleared up.

Anyways, everyone is still doing good. All the kittens eating really well. I bought one of those "only sticks to self wrap" and wrap up her breasts. Then I can leave her to cuddle with the kittens for a few hours every once in a while (when I can supervise to make sure it doesn't come off).

She seems more traumatized by it then the kittens. Every time I put her back in the separate room she goes to where the kittens were before and cries non-stop. It's so sad.


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

They gave me Clavamox. I have been giving it to her twice a day and also doing heat packs. But it seems like the mastitis is getting worse now  is it just because she is no longer nursing and the breasts are swelling from both?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you have any update? Hope your girl is doing better now.


----------

